# My first irish crochet project



## lumi (Jun 27, 2014)

My first irish crochet project


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

Gorgeous, gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## freddie (Jun 12, 2011)

Oooooh! Wish I could do that! It's beautiful!


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome. A very beautiful top. Your crocheting is excellent, you are very talented.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, WOW! That is so beautiful! I want one, but do not crochet, other than single or double crochet around necklines or armholes. :-(


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh my, what a beautiful top. You are quite talented.....well done.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh thats just gorgeous!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

This is very pretty ! You are new here on 'KP', but an experienced crocheter from what I can tell ! Your blouse is amazing !


----------



## lumi (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you very much :*


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Exquisitely done!! Welcome to KP. 
Amazing, that's your FIRST Irish crochet. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW!!! Fabulous!!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Stunning!
And it's your first?


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

WOW!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm working onmy first too. Isn't it fun to do.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!!That is simply stunning and gorgeous!!
For a first project quite amazing!!
Absolutely love it!
Can you tell us the source of the pattern?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Fantastic work! I hope we get to see more of your work in the future.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

It´s a wonderful work!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gq16jw said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous gorgeous!


 :thumbup:


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

Beautiful !


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

WOW


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!! that is amazing!! will have to give that a try sure do love it!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That looks fabulous!!


----------



## Madjj (Apr 5, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful, stunning, gorgeous, what a master piece.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

WOW, it is gorgeous.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

That is gorgeous. You are so talented.


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! This is the nicest work I have ever seen on a top. Congratulations! April.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

wowowowowowowOWOWOWOWOWOWOWO.

I so want to learn that. 
What a gorgeous top. You are very talented. It is stunning.
Great job.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

omg - that is incredible! it inspires me to try irish crochet. i have wanted to try it for years, but never worked up the courage.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome to KP.. Your work is beautiful ! :thumbup:


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

You are, above all, an artist. Spectacular project!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Stunning work.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!! Absolutely beautiful! A work worthy of envy (of the good kind)


----------



## lumi (Jun 27, 2014)

All was my imagination . I found irish crochet technique on the internet and I want to try . 
Only some flowers from internet and than I make a wire between them . 
It took me 1 month but I want to prove to myself that it's possible .
Thank you for your support !


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Stunningly lovely!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Stunning top.....love the colours you have chosen.


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

love it!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnjficent,very beautiful work and colours.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

FANTASTIC


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

That is so intricate - beautiful!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## filfac (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh my! Incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

What a fantastic peace of art!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

That's spectacular. Congratulations!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

FANTASTIC!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Spectacular!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice! I love the way you did the ground.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Speechless!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous! ;0)


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

So very beautiful.


Norma


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous! :-D


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

WOW. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, my! That's stunning!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning! What a great job you did!


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

INCREDIBLE! WOW! Can't express how much I like this.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

OMG! It is gorgeous! Why is it called Irish crochet?


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Absolutely amazing, what a talented lady, well done.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the board. This is a work of art! Thank you for sharing and I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful! Exquisite! Gorgeous!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Wow :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, I am jealous. That is just lovely.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

:-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

OMG, this one made my mouth drop open! It is just gorgeous. I've been wanting to try this. You definitely inspire me.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Well done. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG what a beautiful piece of work. Gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Never seen something so beautiful......


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

One of the most beautiful pieces of crochet work I have seen posted. Fantastic job. Love the colours.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am speechless. It is stunning.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning. Welcome aboard. I am definitely looking forward to seeing what else you create.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I am stunned! It is so beautiful. Wow.


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow! Incredible work! Beautiful!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Where do you find a pattern like that? It's gorgeous, beautiful crocheting and love your colors. WTG!


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Lovely work.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

First Irish crochet? WOW, that is spectacular! Absolutely outstanding!!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunning is the word that comes to mind. Well done! and how gorgeous indeed.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I can't wait to see your second! That is perfect!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow! That's absolutely beautiful - what a lovely job!


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful..... Keep up the good work and don't forget to post your pictures....


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Wonderful


----------



## Toni65 (Jun 26, 2013)

STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Stunning, this a a treasure!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

THAT is unbeliveable. Good grief, it must have taken you ages. amazing work.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

So beautiful! You have inspired me to try Irish crochet.


----------



## Shirlk (May 21, 2014)

Wow! What a fantastic job!


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## KnitCrochetGal (Jul 7, 2013)

So lovely! I love it - FRUMOS!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful work. BRAVO!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW! That's beautiful!!


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Words fail me. That is amazing. You are creative and talented to boot. Well done. Let us see more of your work please. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

STUNNING! How clever of you. I admire this technique but hate to work with little objects. Good for you for creating this masterpiece.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful work! My grandmother made doilies and edging but only in traditional white or ecru. I love your use of color. Sadly I don't know what happened to her work. I only have a few little oak leaves and acorns.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunning! Excellent job.


----------



## Donsdotter (Jun 27, 2014)

Your FIRST?! WOW!! That's georgeous!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

well done indeed. it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

OMG! THAT is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great job! and it fits you perfectly! I love Irish Crochet.. its my favorite..


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

You made an heirloom.
Something to be treasured and passed to others as an example of your skill.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful and exquisite.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! A wearable work of art.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations, Im speechless!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## And (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow Lumi it is wonderful, I'm still trying to do a circle. Not giving up just yet. What's next? 
Andrea


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Gorgeous! It looks so complicated to make.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

Stunning! I'm only just learning to crochet!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

lumi said:


> My first irish crochet project


Work of art! Just georgous!


----------



## jasln5 (Jan 9, 2013)

No words... That's incredible!!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

lumi said:


> Thank you very much :*


This is so gorgeous. A real piece of art. Where do you get your patterns from. I never see anything like this one here in Canada. Just love it. Great job.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Amazing work.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Slidell411 said:


> Beautiful! I'm working onmy first too. Isn't it fun to do.


Where do you get your patterns from? I can never find any patterns, and I would love to do some of these.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! 
Welcome to KP.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

How original! Great going!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Lumi, this is a Work of Art for sure! Wow!!!!
Hope you are ready to teach us some lessons on "Irish crocheting"... :thumbup:


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I have never heard of Irish crochet, so I will now have to look it up. Your top is so beautiful and fits you so well.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

wow.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

It is so beautiful and delicate. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Fabulous, did you Free Form?


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

how long did this take you from start to finish?? Simply wonderful details. This is all hand done???


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow! That is stunning! Great work!!!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Truly a lovely creation. Wear it proudly, you did a wonderful job. 

This, among other things, is on my bucket list.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

WOW,WOW, WOW!!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## neilm (Oct 21, 2012)

Good heavens this is your "first project" ?? it is awesome, and makes me feel like I will never master this art.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Lumi, it's beautiful. Congratulations on learning it on your own and producing such of work of art. It reminds me of the clothing one sees in Duplet. I love it, although I don't think that style would suit my figure


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

It's really really gorgeous. I am now going to try and learn to crochet for sure, if I can ever make one like this. You are talented. YasminaB


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness, that is amazing! Wow, what a lot of work, you did a wonderful job! It must have taken a very long time to make that, but what a treasure you have made! Very well done, be very proud~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ms Doolittle (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow!! Gorgeous!! So glad that you shared!


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

They're pretty darn talented in Romania!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW, gorgeous,looks fabulous on


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh my goodness...it's stunning!


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

WOW! Just WOW! You made a beautiful treasure. Congratulations!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

That is absolutely stunningly beautiful.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i am just teaching my self how to do Irish crochet to try and get over my depression and it is not so easy to do. What beautiful work you do ,it must have taken quiet some effort well done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

mungie32 said:


> Where do you get your patterns from? I can never find any patterns, and I would love to do some of these.


I got books from the local library and this site:
http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/irishcro.htm
You can download entire books here. I like the ones by Priscilla and Irish Crochet Lace. Some are in French.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning crochet! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my...,that us so beautiful!!!!' I love it. Congrats & welcome.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! You have done a wonderful job.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

What an extraordinary creation!! And you say this is your first one!!! Very lovely. Good job. Aloha... Bev


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

A masterpiece, true work of art. Welcome to KP!


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow! How long did it take you?


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

DHobbit said:


> WOW!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Dubble WOW!!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Way, way, way better than the swimsuit :!: :!: :!: nice job, how do you do that? Separate motifs and then crochet together?


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

OH...what beautiful work!! Truly inspiring!!Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I love to crochet, but I think that is beyond me. Its Stunning!!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow!!! That is really beautiful.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Amazing work. You are a talented and determined person. Enjoy your creation.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Just stunning! I'm wondering why it's called "Irish"??


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Just fantastic! 
I can't crochet to save my life, lol! Welcome to KP.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

SUPERB!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Why IRISH? How is it different from normal crochet?


----------



## krebel (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh my, this is absolutely gorgeous! The colors are wonderful! You should be so proud to have created such a lovely top.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

During the famine years of the 1840's the Ursuline Sisters established crochet centers in Ireland to help relieve starvation in the neighborhood. In the years after the famine, crochet became a practical subject in convent schools. The crochet lace developed in Irish convents had a rich and decorative appearance which was partly due to the nuns' adaptation of motifs from seventeenth century Venetian needlepoint, as well as from the then fashionable Honiton lace from England and the Flemish lace, Mechelen.

Taken from the book Irish Crochet Lace.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Slidell411 said:


> I got books from the local library and this site:
> http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org/html/warm/irishcro.htm
> You can download entire books here. I like the ones by Priscilla and Irish Crochet Lace. Some are in French.


I guess I should have been more specific, but I was looking for clothing patterns. I do have quite a lot of Irish crochet patterns, and have done a lot of this work, but I have never seen patterns for beautiful clothing. Seems like it is the European 's that have all of these beautiful patterns.


----------



## lumi (Jun 27, 2014)

one month I tried irish motifs from the Internet and then one month to finished the project . I'm very proud that I did it!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow!! Exquisite, stunning!! Lovely, lovely work!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is stunning, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beyond words. But stunning comes to mind.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Did you have a pattern? Was wondering where to begin...and I love this delicate work...


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful work! and colours!


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Just Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!! This blouse is stunning. I'll bet it really turns heads. Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish you lived closer.


----------



## wendy zettel (May 23, 2014)

Wow that top is totally amazing....did it take a very long time to make. It fits the model perfectly!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW, great colors, keep up the good works, what about doing a workshop for all of us wantabes


----------



## Dolores Jensen (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful job! Dolores


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

[quote I have never seen patterns for beautiful clothing. Seems like it is the European 's that have all of these beautiful patterns.[/quote]

I haven't seen patterns for the shape of a garment either. I'm doing a jacket and I bought muslin then traced the front and back of a blouse pattern. Then pinned them together and tried it on. With some fudging I got what I think will work. I have a large piece of styrofoam (from Home Depot, in the insulation section). Easily cut to fit the size I needed. I then put a muslin piece down and pinned the motifs where I wanted them. I did a chain all around the piece and then the mesh. I have the two front halves done. The sleeves will be my greatest challenge.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

lumi said:


> Thank you very much :*


Is there a pattern for this lovely top? If there is, would you be kind enough to provide us with a website where we can obtain the pattern for those of us experience crocheters?

This top is just beautiful and is definitely a "one of a kind".


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

OMG! I love your work! Great talent!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

V nice.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, absolutely gorgeous! I love the colour combination too.


----------



## bcohen (May 7, 2012)

That is fantastic!!! Just beautiful!


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! It is a work of art.


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

lumi said:


> My first irish crochet project


Absolutely stunning! I am speechless! It took my breath away! Congratulations!


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

wow, lovely work.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I too would like to see a workshop on this one. Beautiful work.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is stunning


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Very beautifully crafted . A masterpiece for sure .


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

At least, can you give the link for the pattern?


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Very, very, beautiful.


----------



## lumi (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry , but I learned from Internet how to make some Irish motifs and then I crocheted a wire between them . You can watched on youtube or another irish profil site how to linked the motifs and let your imagination free to finished the project .

Regards,
Lumi


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow!amazing crochet!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing! Wonderful work!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Wonderful, that is just perfect in design and crafting!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

WOW! I am at a loss for words. WOW!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Slidell411 said:


> I haven't seen patterns for the shape of a garment either. I'm doing a jacket and I bought muslin then traced the front and back of a blouse pattern. Then pinned them together and tried it on. With some fudging I got what I think will work. I have a large piece of styrofoam (from Home Depot, in the insulation section). Easily cut to fit the size I needed. I then put a muslin piece down and pinned the motifs where I wanted them. I did a chain all around the piece and then the mesh. I have the two front halves done. The sleeves will be my greatest challenge.


Seems like this is one way of doing it. Have thought of it, but haven't taken the time to actually do it. Be sure to post when you are done. I'll bet it is gorgeous.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I saw these patterns and just drooled over them knowing I would never even go there. SO GLAD YOU DID. it is stunning. I just love it!


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Priceless......


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

From where the pattern available.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

nice


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow!!! Beautiful work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow it is stunning.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

There is no pattern, you create as you go. Do the large motifs and then work the mesh.


Mirror said:


> From where the pattern available.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, well done


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

Ooh mine such a beautiful top ,never saw a beautiful work before
sita


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WandaT said:


> I too would like to see a workshop on this one. Beautiful work.


We have had a beginning irish crochet workshop where cjustice taught how to do a baby bonnet with the same idea.

this one is spectacular. Once they start up I will have to think about this. It is wonderful.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Designer. I will try to find the workshop by cjustice.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WandaT said:


> Thanks Designer. I will try to find the workshop by cjustice.


*go the the link below my posts and scroll down to Closed workshop #54 crochet bonnet. There is lots of information there*.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> *go the the link below my posts and scroll down to Closed workshop #54 crochet bonnet. There is lots of information there*.


Thank you.....thank you. I will try this and see how I make out. I don't know if I have a good enough imagination. I have done a lot of Irish crochet, but have never tried the free form before. Seems I have to have the exact pattern before me, then I'm okay.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How in the world did you do that! Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

That is a gorgeous piece of work. Very well done. 

Do you have the pattern?


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

That is the most eye catching thing!

It is really beautiful, but looks pretty tricky to me.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

A beautiful Art work.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

gq16jw said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous gorgeous!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

WOW! I've never seen anything like that. It's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is really beautiful! Congrats on such lovely work!


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

Beautiful it was quite an ambitious 1st Irish project. I admire your work.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love this!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

lumi said:


> My first irish crochet project


Very pretty Irish crochet


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

Really nice!


----------

